# Our Christmas Miracle



## auledasacres (Dec 31, 2007)

Introducing "Mary Christmas". This little jennet was born at 1:05pm on Christmas Day. She is our Christmas miracle.







Thanks

Kay and Family


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 31, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS, she is a little doll. What a special christmas gift, that of course comes with a very special name. Thanks for sharing her picture. Corinne


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 31, 2007)

Awwww



She's a doll :love Congratulations ~ what a wonderful Christmas Miracle!!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 31, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!! She is a doll!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 31, 2007)

What a little beauty!





Congrats!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Dec 31, 2007)

She was the best gift ever. How cute she is and of coarse mom is pretty also.


----------



## bpotze (Dec 31, 2007)

She is just adorable! I lived in Rockford...years ago!!!

Becky in Ohio


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 31, 2007)

What a sweet Christmas gift!! She is adorable and mom is pretty too...

Congrats on your christmas baby!!


----------



## Emily's mom (Dec 31, 2007)

She and Momma are beautiful!!Congrats!!


----------



## Connie P (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh my GOODNESS! How adorable is she?






:love Congratulations!


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jan 1, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]*congrats, she is beautiful just like her momma



...Nikki*[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 1, 2008)

WoW! Yes! just like Mama





How Sweet!!!

Did you get pics of the birth?


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 1, 2008)

wow congrats! last year we had a Christmas Eve baby


----------



## tnovak (Jan 2, 2008)

What a doll!!!! Great Christmas present!


----------



## Marnie (Jan 5, 2008)

She sure is a little darling. I love the white faces. Congratulations.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jan 5, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Jan 5, 2008)

awww.shes so cute. Thats the best gift you could ever get.


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 5, 2008)

what a cutie.

CONGRATS.

great present for Christmas.


----------



## gambler (Jan 5, 2008)

auledasacres said:


> Introducing "Mary Christmas". This little jennet was born at 1:05pm on Christmas Day. She is our Christmas miracle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






just adorable!!


----------



## tifflunn (Jan 8, 2008)

Kay,

Congratulations she is so loveable






- terrific name too!

Tiffany


----------

